# Ac Unit Condensation



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Last weekend we went on our maiden voyage with our 23RS. It was a great time with friends and family. One thing I noticed on my friends Zepplin 2 TT is that he had a significant amount of water coming off his roof from the condensation on his AC unit. I didn't see a drop of water coming from mine. Where is the water going? I'm mostly concerned because I hope there's not a leak somewhere.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It should have been running off the roof. You may have been sloped different then his and yours was draining off the other side. If it was coming inside you would have seen it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yep, it's draining off somewhere from your roof.

Look around, you'll find it. I usually lean my trailer a little toward the rear and the water usually runs right down the back. Usually right where the television cable is attached. Oops.

Mark


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

I asked my dealer the same question when we picked up our trailer. He answered that it just runs off the roof towards whichever corner is lowest.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

But if your roof is in direct sunlight it may dry up before it can run off. Mine usually rolls off the left rear.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine rolls off the roof, usually where I am sitting, standing or leaning.

Cold water Hot day =


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> But if your roof is in direct sunlight it may dry up before it can run off. Mine usually rolls off the left rear.


I was on a concrete slab, so I would have seen the water, but it very well may have been evaporating before it rolled off the roof. It wasn't running all that much so that's probably the deal.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doug30506 said:


> Mine rolls off the roof, usually where I am sitting, standing or leaning.
> 
> Cold water Hot day =


 Now, that's funny.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

In the carrier manual it mentions some kind of setup that creates less condensation runoff. I've noticed ours drips less than trailers with coleman or dometic units.

Mike


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I had a Dometic on my pop-up. That thing pumped more moisture off the roof than a wide open waterhose. I ended up having to rig up a drain tube from the rear gutter so I could run it away from the campsite.

I have noticed my Outback a/c doesn't condensate nearly as much.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I am bumping this discussion. Below is a quote from Wikipedia concerning how air conditioners work:

Humidity

Refrigeration air conditioning equipment usually reduces the humidity of the air processed by the system. The relatively cold (below the dew point) evaporator coil condenses water vapor from the processed air, (much like an ice cold drink will condense water on the outside of a glass), sending the water to a drain and removing water vapor from the cooled space and lowering the relative humidity. Since humans perspire to provide natural cooling by the evaporation of perspiration from the skin, drier air (up to a point) improves the comfort provided. The comfort air conditioner is designed to create a 40% to 60% relative humidity in the occupied space. In food retailing establishments large open chiller cabinets act as highly effective air dehumidifying units.

Some air conditioning units dry the air without cooling it. They work like a normal air conditioner, except that a heat exchanger is placed between the intake and exhaust. In combination with convection fans they achieve a similar level of comfort as an air cooler in humid tropical climates, but only consume about 1/3 of the electricity. They are also preferred by those who find the draft created by air coolers discomforting.


Some people have reported that they don't think there is as much humidity coming off the roof of their Carrier Airconditioner-equipped Outback than other models of trailers. My question for everyone is, "Does your Carrier seem to produce less moisture than other models, in your observation?"

Here is the reason I ask, I am chasing a nagging water-intrusion issue on the trailer. Moisture periodically saturates the floor boards below the slide and the shore power storage area. I have pressurized the water system and cannot find a visible leak. I have drained water through the black and gray water systems and cannot find a leak. I used to have a leak in the ceiling aground the skylight, but fixed it almost a year ago. I cannot find where the water is coming down the walls. What I'm wondering is, "Is it possible that the water from the Air Conditioner is somehow getting under the rubber roof and traveling down the sides, to soak those boards?" This is driving me crazy. I have my bathroom torn apart (at least the toilet is useable) while looking for this leak.

Any advice, prayers, voodoo or whatever is welcomed.

Reverie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Reverie said:


> Here is the reason I ask, I am chasing a nagging water-intrusion issue on the trailer. Moisture periodically saturates the floor boards below the slide and the shore power storage area. I have pressurized the water system and cannot find a visible leak. I have drained water through the black and gray water systems and cannot find a leak. I used to have a leak in the ceiling aground the skylight, but fixed it almost a year ago. I cannot find where the water is coming down the walls. What I'm wondering is, "Is it possible that the water from the Air Conditioner is somehow getting under the rubber roof and traveling down the sides, to soak those boards?" This is driving me crazy. I have my bathroom torn apart (at least the toilet is useable) while looking for this leak.
> 
> Any advice, prayers, voodoo or whatever is welcomed.
> 
> Reverie


Does the water issue exist with the A/C off? If not, then I would suspect something is going on.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

[/quote]

Does the water issue exist with the A/C off? If not, then I would suspect something is going on.








[/quote]

That is the $64,000 question. It SEEMS to be a slow intrusion so I can't find any "running water". I can see evidence of some slight water intrusion from when the skylight seal leaked last year but it is very dry now.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Remove the inside cover (4 screws) The AC unit probably settled on the gasket and it is no longer tight so it leaks inside. There are 4 bolts, snug back up. Do not ovetighten. I checked mine before I left and one bolt I could turn 2 revolutions with my fingers.
> 
> John


Reverie, try this also, it might be going in the ceiling.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Is there any way to visually check to see if the water is getting under the membrane roof, without removing the airconditioner?

Reverie


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Is there any way to visually check to see if the water is getting under the membrane roof, without removing the airconditioner?
> 
> Reverie


The cover plate under the unit inside the trailer comes off with four screws (I think) and gives a decent view into the ceiling under where the unit is mounted. While not giving you 100% access like you may want, I think a significant leak would leave pretty visible signs up in there - in the insulation in particular.

While in there you could do the fix for the sloppy duct work that likely has 1/3 of your cool air dumping into the ceiling.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Reverie said:


> I am bumping this discussion. Below is a quote from Wikipedia concerning how air conditioners work:
> 
> Humidity
> 
> ...


Nick, if you find the answer to your issue let me know. We actually have had water come down through the return air intake in the ceiling where the filters are.. This has happened twice so far. The ceiling appears to be very cold in places where there should not ductwork as well. Think I am going to yank off the interior cover and take a look.

Take care,
Billy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jambalaya said:


> I am bumping this discussion. Below is a quote from Wikipedia concerning how air conditioners work:
> 
> Humidity
> 
> ...


Nick, if you find the answer to your issue let me know. We actually have had water come down through the return air intake in the ceiling where the filters are.. This has happened twice so far. The ceiling appears to be very cold in places where there should not ductwork as well. Think I am going to yank off the interior cover and take a look.

Take care,
Billy
[/quote]
Billy,
If your 2007 is still under warranty, START A PAPER TRAIL WITH THE DEALERSHIP YESTERDAY!!!! Also, if you have the extended warranty (covers appliances, and a/c is an appliance), should cover any damage the appliance does to the camper.
I'm sorry you both are experiencing problems with your units. I noticed, too, that when, of ALL PLACES, at Topsail (remember how hot and humid it was??), very little moisture came down off the roof, and I DID have mine at a right good angle, as I know it will pool if you don't. No water/leaks were noted inside. I even put it on the dehumidifier mode, and didn't have even a good steady drip going on.
What are we gonna do with these OBs??








Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jambalaya said:


> Nick, if you find the answer to your issue let me know. We actually have had water come down through the return air intake in the ceiling where the filters are.. This has happened twice so far. The ceiling appears to be very cold in places where there should not ductwork as well. Think I am going to yank off the interior cover and take a look.
> 
> Take care,
> Billy


Pull the inside cover. You may find the cold air plenum is not sealed correctly and allowing air into areas that it should not go.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

My 23RS doesn't drip water either when set up. I've even tried raising the front a little higher then level. When I lower the trailer to hook up then it will run off. And of course usually to the side where I left the pass through door open. some how it just seems to pool on the roof.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> My 23RS doesn't drip water either when set up. I've even tried raising the front a little higher then level. When I lower the trailer to hook up then it will run off. And of course usually to the side where I left the pass through door open. some how it just seems to pool on the roof.


I may be a little late to this thread, but I'll try anyway.
I've never had runoff from the roof, at least from the A/C.

However, in the 21RS, we have had water pool on the floor underneath the front bunks, just behind the water heater. When I pulled the drawer to check for leaks, the water heater, pipes, and floor in the compartment were all fine. Then we had moisture in the closet above the water heater.

I figured it was condensation, and we took to heating water only an hour or two prior to needing it. I didn't think it was coming from anywhere else. This seemed to alleviate the problem.

If anyone has had this issue, and found a cause other than condensation, I'd love to know about it.

Thanks,
Bob


----------

